

FuncUnit and Cucumber – a perfect combo for frontend testing - retro212
http://retroaktive.me/blog/funcunit-and-cucumber-a-perfect-combo-for-frontend-testing/

======
throwawayaway
FuncUnit is an interesting concept to me because oftentimes I find little
value in Unit Tests and great value in Functionality tests, yet the path of
least resistance to implement Functionality tests is usually Unit Testing
frameworks.

------
peteretep

        > while allowing non technical stakeholders to write
        > feature definitions.
    

This is why we can't have nice things.

